# Mayonnaise



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a question for all the canning experts on the forum, I thought I would ask for advice for once before I jumped in with both feet and start experimenting and making a mess in the kitchen.

We make home made Mayonnaise on occasion and I was wondering if it could be canned or would the heat break it down to "Soup". If it does survive the heat of canning, it could be a valuable addition to our pantry.

Since it is egg yolks and oil(we use olive oil), if made right it could wind up being a nutritional plus and not just a unhealthy condiment.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You can not can it.. it does "break" in the cooking sense.. it will turn into yak in a jar..
I would just keep the ingredients on hand to make it fresh when needed. And if you have powdered eggs I wonder if they can be used to make mayo? gonna have to look into that...

ETA: There are many recipes using dehydrated or powdered eggs for mayonnaise. Do a quick search you three or four coming up on top.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Emerald said:


> And if you have powdered eggs I wonder if they can be used to make mayo? gonna have to look into that...


I should have just PM'd you, Andi or Sue, between the three of you there is pretty much no unanswered questions on canning concerns. I kinda figured that the mayo would be a no-go, but "Yak in a jar?", Im kinda scared to think of what I may have turned loose in my kitchen.:dunnoIve smelled yak, not a good thing)

For the answer to your question about making mayo from powdered eggs? The answer to that is yes and no. I have dehydrated quite a lot of separated egg yolks and egg whites and I originally did it to specifically to try making mayo.

What I came up with was something like mayo, but I cant quite it mayonnaise. It kept a slight yellow tinge of the yolks, was almost but not quite as stiff as mayo and although it did not taste exacly like the real stuff, it was quite good. It made a very good base for salad dressings and was pretty good on sandwiches.

Guess I will just dry more egg yolks and make it on demand from those if/when we dont have fresh eggs on hand.

Appreciate that quick to the point answer.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely do NOT can mayo - the oil and raw egg mixture will go bad quickly in addition to separating. I don't think powdered egg will work, but let us know if you try it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

goatlady said:


> Absolutely do NOT can mayo - the oil and raw egg mixture will go bad quickly in addition to separating. I don't think powdered egg will work, but let us know if you try it.


Looks like we posted at the same time on this one, like I stated above, what I came up with wasn't really what I would call mayo but I would use it as such if no real mayonnaise was available.

Thats 2 votes against canning the stuff, in just a few minutes time, its looking like it was a really good thing I asked before jumping in the kitchen making a mess.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, despite the negative feedback on the qustion, I tried to can some home made mayonnaise anyway. You all were right on the button, it dont work.

Instead of seperating into oil and yolk, the yolk cooked up just like an oily boiled egg. I will just keep the rest of the batch I made tonight in a quart jar in the fridge.

Thanks all

Dave.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Well, despite the negative feedback on the qustion, I tried to can some home made mayonnaise anyway. You all were right on the button, it dont work.
> 
> Instead of seperating into oil and yolk, the yolk cooked up just like an oily boiled egg. I will just keep the rest of the batch I made tonight in a quart jar in the fridge.
> 
> ...


So..basically you got oily "yak" in a jar. :lolsmash:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Emerald said:


> So..basically you got oily "yak" in a jar. :lolsmash:


Yeeeaaa, you got it, tired and time dont always mix well with me, stuff like this tends to happen when I have too much on hand.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Davarm said:


> *I should have just PM'd you*, Andi or Sue, between the three of you there is pretty much no unanswered questions on canning concerns.
> *
> I don't think so...then I wouldn't have this info. BTW..I need a good recipe for mayo. *


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Davarm said:
> 
> 
> > *I should have just PM'd you*, Andi or Sue, between the three of you there is pretty much no unanswered questions on canning concerns.
> ...


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

*Blender Mayonnaise*

Makes approximately 1 pint. (Taken from "More-with-less Cookbook"> COPYRIGHT 1976) It's an old Mennonite Cookbook

Whirl in blender:
2 eggs
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp paprika
Clean down the sides and add:
2 T lemon juice
Start blender and slowly pour in:
1/2 c salad oil
Add:
2 Tbl vinegar
Slowly with blender running, add:
1 1/2 cup salad oil.

I have used olive oil and in my taster mind it was awful. I've omitted the dry mustard and the paprika, didn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> Makes approximately 1 pint. (Taken from "More-with-less Cookbook"> COPYRIGHT 1976) It's an old Mennonite Cookbook
> 
> Whirl in blender:
> 2 eggs
> ...


No wonder my mayo is so "Unique"! I'm going to give this a try and see if it comes out more like real Mayo.

When I first tried making it, I knew that it was basically egg and oil so I just start playing and experimenting.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Copied both, when I get time, I'm going to try making mayo. It seems like I had a recipe for mayo at one time, I may have to look for it one day. I have recipes that fill a book shelf!!*


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dixie said:


> *Copied both, when I get time, I'm going to try making mayo. It seems like I had a recipe for mayo at one time, I may have to look for it one day. I have recipes that fill a book shelf!!*


Try cybergranny's recipe first. Like I said mine is kinda "Unique".


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Mine is almost like cyber granny's.. 
1 egg whole
1 egg yolk
1 squirt yellow mustard
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon salt
about 1/2 cup olive oil and 1/2 cup veggie(of your choice)
I mix the eggs and yolk and mustard and lemon juice and salt(you can add a touch of Cayenne pepper here too) till the eggs are frothy and the salt is dissolved.
I use a stick blender but have done it by hand. I start blending and adding the oils by slowly drizzling it in while blending or whisking. till it sets up. and then I let it sit on the counter tightly covered for at least an hour or two to allow it to ripen properly and then I refrigerate it and use it up in a week to two weeks.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The batch I made with all olive oil, I took about a pint of it and mixed in about 4 large, crushed cloves of raw garlic in it and used it as a spread for some french bread that I made. 

That stuff on fresh hot french bread straight out of the oven.....dont need anything else for a meal.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I make an aioli similar to your mayo recipes. 

Simpler though. 

I get a mixing stand, two yolks beaten till they turn bright yellow. I then add olive oil while the machine is moving (more often than not I do this by hand, I'm not a fan of machines, but it takes a lot of forearm strength or the proper whipping technique, figure eights in a large bowl).

I then mince a couple of cloves of garlic on a board, add a little salt and drag the flat side of my blade across the it till it's liquid. I add a little salt, a little pepper and usually all the garlic. 

Like Dave I don't use recipes, I go with what looks good and taste good.


----------

